

Uber’s pressure works, as DC councilmember drops the Minimum Fare plan - chuckharmston
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/07/10/uber-ceo-urges-washington-dc-to-backtrack-on-minimum-fare-plans-so-it-doesnt-stifle-competition/

======
maxko87
This seems to be a trend in recent political workings -- lawmaker introduces
naive and ignorant piece of legislation to support some part of his/her
constituency, faces enormous online backlash, quietly backs off. For some
reason these legislators still get reelected, though.

